# Photo: "not On My Watch"



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I'd like to share a photo I shot this evening and describe the steps.

1. Photo taken inside using a screw-in type fluorescent light bulb.

2. Entire composition area protected by white Lucite panel.

3. Light source (1 bulb) set up to left of composition

4. Aperature stepped down one F stop below automatic (darker).

5. Props

~ leather work gloves

~ WWII (U.S. Issue) Wittnauer field compass

~ U.S. GI Brass whistle

~ Rubber eraser (to prop back of watch)

6. Watch: Glycine Observer

7. Photo size reduced (900 x 675)

8. Photo Title "Not on my Watch"

I lost some white balance detail by darkening the shot, but made the dial "pop" and got desired shadowing.

I hope you enjoy and perhaps pick up some helpful tips.

I'd like to do more of these if you feel it's helpful, if not, just tell me to behave














!

Thanks ...

http://newtiques.net/sitebuildercontent/si...ass_01_xnx2.jpg


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Mark,

Great photo of a great watch. I don't think anyone would mind those sort of tips and detail, not if they result in photos like that.


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks, George







...

I remember when I first started taking photos of my watches, the were horrible







!

I've deleted so many from then to now







but, I've learned some as well.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Mark,

I think I have seen some of your work before, and if I have, have been influenced both to buy and to try to achieve similar results. Didn't you photo-review an O&W M3 somewhere out there?

If it was you, I tried to photo my M1 in a similar vein:










In the end, I just had to get an M3, I was so impressed by the look of the watch in the review I saw. Here it is:










If it was you, I'm sure many O&W lovers would love to see the series (if they have no seen them before).

Cheers


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi George,

Nice shots, George! Isn't it just a great watch! It is like the old Sinn style. Albert Wajs really does come up with some unique pieces, IMO!

Yes, I wrote a review on the O&W M3







.

You can find it here:

http://www.pmwf.com/cgi-bin/ForumArchive/w...mes;read=162003

I can't believe it's had almost 2100 hits









I really enjoyed researching the Valjoux 7750. How would you like to be in your early 20's and totally change the horological landscape! Amazing to say the least







...

Take care, George ...


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

ESL said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Great photo of a great watch. I don't think anyone would mind those sort of tips and detail, not if they result in photos like that.


Here is the same shot cropped a might ...

http://newtiques.net/sitebuildercontent/si...cropped_bmp.jpg

I didn't like the lid shadowing the top half of the compass. This is better, I think ...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mark and George,

Brilliant pictures and very desirable watches gentlemen.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

newtiques said:


> I'd like to do more of these if you feel it's helpful, if not, just tell me to behave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

Yes, keep them comming







, it's always intresting to see how the results were achieved. I'm afraid my shots are a bit "clinical"







I will have to try something more "arty"









MIKE..


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Just for the record:

Both my shots were taken as follows:

1. Canon A70 3mp

2. Hand held

3. Available light

4. Shot at maximum optical zoom and maximum resolution

5. Camera in macro mode for closer focussing

6. Images cropped and minor balancing in Photoshop to suit.

The wrist shot is actually my wrist and me taking the shot holding the camera with one hand, so I was pleased it came out as it did.


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

That is a great wrist shot, George







!

I've never been able to take good, clear wrist shots, myself







...

Too much coffee, I guess
















I am having fits w/ my computer







! First, my DSL crashes, then my anti-virus program bites the dust









I will be back to visit when I can get this fixed ... Jeez, I really don't have time for this ...

Well, you know the end of that sentence ...

Hopefully, I'll see y'all soon







.

From "over here"


----------

